# Craftsman axel help



## Kubota (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, I have a craftsman snowblower model C950 52464 1. I noticed the axel was sticking out further on one side than it was on the other, when I took it apart to look at it , one side pulled out, I was wondering if I could just replace the one axel? Also does anyone know how the " clutch works? Does the new axel just push into it and lock in place? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

